# I can't draw, but want to see my fursona anyways?



## Affliction (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys, Nicole here! No idea if I'll ever do a fursuit or not to be honest, but it has been something I've been interested in for a while. Here's my sketch for what I'd like to be: a wolf antelope.... thing. With a bone for lower jaw =] However, since I can't draw it looks like shit, and I'd like the horns to be different, but any crit or ideas would be appreciated! Probably will be named "Heretic."

http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x366/coley4evr/wolf1.jpg


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 15, 2012)

Would it just be a bare lower mandible FOR a jaw, or would your character be wearing a bare mandible OVER their jaw? Because if it's just bare on it's own, then you'd be getting into an undead-like character. Not a bad thing, just something to consider.


----------



## Affliction (Feb 15, 2012)

I've considered both, and I haven't actually decided yet. I like the idea of the the jaw as a bone, but you're right; I don't want to venture into zombie territory or something lol =] I'm leaning towards her wearing various bone pieces in different spots...


----------



## anghellic9 (Feb 15, 2012)

well you can draw much much better than I can, I think it looks pretty good and it's a really neat idea.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 15, 2012)

Your idea seems neat to me too -reminds me of Cubone (which is cool!)

You could try asking around in The Art Exchange, I've gotten a few free doodles from there. If you have a little money to spare you could get a commission too - some run as low as 3-5 dollars.


----------



## Affliction (Feb 15, 2012)

chompskey said:


> Your idea seems neat to me too -reminds me of Cubone (which is cool!)
> 
> You could try asking around in The Art Exchange, I've gotten a few free doodles from there. If you have a little money to spare you could get a commission too - some run as low as 3-5 dollars.



Thanks so much, I've put a lot of work into a unique design lol... I would really like to get some real art done but I'm 19 and at home for one more year, and I am on their PayPal so I don't want them to be like wtf!


----------



## JaguarPaws (Feb 27, 2012)

I like your character idea.    I think wearing the bones over would be cool.  It leaves a lot of room for an interesting character background story if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## -Zayne- (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks pretty cool! And you draw better than I do. I sometimes wish I had that skill.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't draw either and I managed to make mine (profile pic). Try drawing it from the angle mine is at.


----------

